# I can't see page number 2 of a thread



## Laia

Good morning,

I'm trying to see page number 2 of one thread, but it seems to be impossible... that's incredible !! 

Is this thread.

What is happening??

Thanks
Laia


----------



## Laia

He cambiado el estilo a "modo de árbol" y he conseguido ver el último post (que no podía ver antes) haciendo clic en "siguiente" desde el penúltimo post.
En fin, pues ya está. Espero que no me vuelva a pasar.


----------



## Laia

Bueno, estoy haciendo un monólogo  ...
He vuelto a cambiar el estilo a "lineal" y vuelvo a no poder ver la página núm. 2

¿Sólo me pasa a mi?


----------



## Mei

> Bueno, estoy haciendo un monólogo  ...
> He vuelto a cambiar el estilo a "lineal" y vuelvo a no poder ver la página núm. 2
> 
> ¿Sólo me pasa a mi?


 
¡A mi también me pasa! 

Mei


----------



## PasosdeAnimalGrande

a mi també


----------



## Laia

Ok, fine, so it's not my fault  

Anyway, I'd like to know what can we do to fix this strange thing... I think we'll have to wait for someone who has the solution.


----------



## Laia

Thank you Belén 
Maybe you don't know it, but with your last post in the thread, the problem has solved by itself!!


----------



## Rayines

*Hola Laia: Sabes que en "Use Control Panel" >>> "Edit options" >>> "Thread Display Options" puedes configurarlo para ver hasta cien respuestas por página, no? Así por lo menos por un tiempo no tienes que cambiar de página  .*


----------



## Laia

Pues no lo sabía... vaya que bien  
La verdad es que es un palo tener que "pasar de página"...


----------

